# Broken Boa Dial



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Getting my bike out for a ride yesterday I side stepped a piece of wood in my garage and the Boa dial on my cycling shoe got snagged pulling it off the shoe - :cryin::cryin:. I started looking at it to see how to put it back on and after an hour gave up, started looking for parts. A repair kit was anywhere from $20 to 30 depending on where I got it from, but wasn't sure which kit so ended up on the Boa website and found they do free warranty replacement for dials that pop off, YAY! Should be here in 7 days or less, I chose free shipping option. Passing this along for others in case they find themselves in a similar situation.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Yea, you can get dials direct from BOA, but the shipping ain't cheap. I have spares stocked for the one pair of BOAs I still have (my Lakes MX400 winter boots).

After cheap plastic buckles and ratchets on SIDIs (not stocked locally, and seldom Prime),and BOAs being the same....I've gone retro and back to laces. Not as fast, but you can buy shoe laces anywhere when they wear out.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Marc said:


> Yea, you can get dials direct from BOA, but the shipping ain't cheap.


expedited shipping was $20, that's why I went with the 2-7 day free shipping. They send out both right and left with the laces, probably the way they have the kits set up. I just needed the left dial, but will have some spare parts now. 

Definitely realize now having that dial on the side of the shoe for a MTB/Gravel shoe doesn't seem like a great design.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yep, I had one of my mtb/cx/commuter shoes randomly un-ratcheting and losing tightness. Found out they replace them for free! Coolest thing I've discovered in awhile Nobody gives away free replacements, and if they do, they normally make you go through some serious proving process.

Big fan of Boa after that!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

That's good but if you couldn't get it back on I don't know if a new one will help you.

Looks like you might have the type that screw in. Did you break a screw? If a broken end is stuck inside the hole that'll be a problem.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> That's good but if you couldn't get it back on I don't know if a new one will help you.
> 
> Looks like you might have the type that screw in. Did you break a screw? If a broken end is stuck inside the hole that'll be a problem.


The internal part of the dial pulled out and stayed attached to the shoe, and you can't (or I couldn't) get it inserted back into the dial. So you unscrew that piece with a T6 bit, and use the same going through the top of the new dial to attach it to the shoe.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Srode said:


> The internal part of the dial pulled out and stayed attached to the shoe, and you can't (or I couldn't) get it inserted back into the dial. So you unscrew that piece with a T6 bit, and use the same going through the top of the new dial to attach it to the shoe.


ah. Got it. a new one should hook you up then.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

The parts arrived this morning, shipped from Hong Kong by Fedex - all fixed. Amazing how fast they got here considering the origin! Kudo's to BOA, very impressed.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I had a very positive experience with them too.

Fast and easy replacement. And they were really good when my incompetence led me to email some questions when I had trouble doing the replacement.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Marc said:


> Yea, you can get dials direct from BOA, but the shipping ain't cheap. I have spares stocked for the one pair of BOAs I still have (my Lakes MX400 winter boots).
> 
> After cheap plastic buckles and ratchets on SIDIs (not stocked locally, and seldom Prime),and BOAs being the same....I've gone retro and back to laces. Not as fast, but you can buy shoe laces anywhere when they wear out.


You will never get a perfect fit other than laces. Yes, it takes more time. But nothing can compare. I’d say, outside of trackies, it doesn’t matter... But, that said, I’m probably going laces next. I’m weird though and I like a perfect fit.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

PBL450 said:


> You will never get a perfect fit other than laces. Yes, it takes more time. But nothing can compare. I’d say, outside of trackies, it doesn’t matter... But, that said, I’m probably going laces next. I’m weird though and I like a perfect fit.


Not sure that would work out as you anticipate.

I think everyone wants a perfect fit although definitions of perfect may vary. 

In order to get that during a ride I generally adjust boa dials a few times to account for shoes stretching a little, swollen feet, not getting it right when getting dressed, or for whatever reason. 

With laces you'd kinda be stuck with what you left the house with which may or may not have been perfect and probably would last through out the ride even if you did get it right.

Of course I'm speculating because I've never used laces. But I do know it's pretty common for me to adjust boas during a ride and I wouldn't want to have to stop every time I want to tweak the fit.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Not sure that would work out as you anticipate.
> 
> I think everyone wants a perfect fit although definitions of perfect may vary.
> 
> ...


Why would I anticipate anything? I’m not sure I follow you... I’m not guessing? I spent my entire youth a hockey player and I was a speed skater for many years before cycling. I have lots of experience with different closure models. Decades and decades. Clearly you don’t. You’ve never used a skate hook obviously. You will never find a speed skate with a closure other than laces and it’s the most brutal boot sport in the world for fit and feet. Most cycling doesn’t require that much attention to fit and perfection, again and again, you can use flats with no penalty minus a bruised shin occasionally. Trackies are different. They use laces. And no, you don’t adjust a laced shoe, you just learn to tie it properly from the start. It’s not rocket science and it has no presumptions built in, kids can get this right and do all the time. It does however take a lot longer to get into the shoe. It is far less convenient. Hence the popularity of Boa and ratchet/ladder closures.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

PBL450 said:


> Why would I anticipate anything? I’m not sure I follow you... I’m not guessing? I spent my entire youth a hockey player and I was a speed skater for many years before cycling. I have lots of experience with different closure models. Decades and decades. Clearly you don’t. You’ve never used a skate hook obviously. You will never find a speed skate with a closure other than laces and it’s the most brutal boot sport in the world for fit and feet. Most cycling doesn’t require that much attention to fit and perfection, again and again, you can use flats with no penalty minus a bruised shin occasionally. Trackies are different. They use laces. And no, you don’t adjust a laced shoe, you just learn to tie it properly from the start. It’s not rocket science and it has no presumptions built in, kids can get this right and do all the time. It does however take a lot longer to get into the shoe. It is far less convenient. Hence the popularity of Boa and ratchet/ladder closures.


oh boy. yes for sure you didn't follow.

And by the way you picked the wrong person to lecture about putting on a pair of skates.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> oh boy. yes for sure you didn't follow.
> 
> And by the way you picked the wrong person to lecture about putting on a pair of skates.


That doesn’t make any sense, but whatever...


----------

